# General Information on Work Permit & Jobs



## eva-Tanzania (Aug 5, 2015)

Dear all,

After 2.5 years in Tanzania, my boyfriend (who is South African) and I are looking at moving to Johannesburg in the beginning of next year.

Me being German, I started researching job opportunities as well aswork permit requirements for SA. Having found the information on the internet rather discouraging, I thought you might have some insights on what to expect and how my chances might be.

I have a Bachelors degree in Intern. Hospitality Mgmt from the NAU, Arizona and a German Degree of Economics (Diplom Betriebswirtin).

For the last two years I was the office manager for a 5* Lodge in Tanzania responsible for Sales & Market, Operations, Accounting, Admin & HR issues. Until the end of the year I took over the Project Management for a hospitality & tourism conference for sub Saharan Africa and the international market in Dar es Salaam.

Should anybody have any idea or information, your help would be highly appreciated!
Thank you very much and a good day from sunny Tanzania,
Eva


----------

